# Google- Ny boyfriend has been complaining of many frequent bowel movements during the day? - Uptrend SEO Company (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ny boyfriend has been complaining of many frequent bowel movements during the day?**Uptrend SEO Company (blog)*Spastic colon is another term for *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), a common disorder characterized by abdominal cramping, abdominal pain, bloating, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

